# Capt Dicks on wensday



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

im going on the 11 hour trip with capt dicks on wensday, i havent been out with them for over a year and i figured now would b as good as ever
i bought a box of cigar minnows and 2 boxs of food quailty squid for the trip, figured it would be alot better than the salted squid they use
they have plenty of spots does anyone wanna join me for some big fish fishing


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

grab some ballyhoo also, or some ribbon fish, might see some big kings


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

blown out


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

im going to try again this wensday, anyone up for a trip


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

hey guy,

i'll be going when i'm down in july (wednesday 25th) you should jump on with me. 

definately find some good healthy mullets to take along, go net some or something. look back at some of my reports on fishing that trip in the so. carolina board. i would even go catch some pinfish and take along, get them the day before and ice them down. 

cigar minnows and finger mullets are OK but nice big ones really work out good.

hey with those squids i would take a second rod and rig a whole squid with a #1 hook to hold the front and a 2/0 or so hanging in the tentacles on a separate rig with a 1/2 ounce egg sinker about three feet above the hook behind a swivel (basic carolina rig). if you see the AJs swimming around under the boat then drift one down until you just loose sight of it. not too much weight you want the current to move it around. HOLD ON! you could also use one one a 1 or 2 ounce jig i would think. cast it waaay back and jig it in.

also get there early and if you're on the CB3 then you want the starboard stern corner. that is where they tie off the anchor when they move spots so you get and extra empty spot there. that corner also swings down current!! if you are on the inlet princess you should find out if they are going to anchor off the portside stern cleat, if they are you might want to be on the starboard side about even with the wheelhouse as that will be the spot that is hanging downcurrent. 

good luck,
jerry


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

thanks ive been reading ur posts and i bought some cigar minnows, large spanish sardines and a couple packs of whole squid, i hope we dont get blown out this time


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

going to the gulf stream for snappers 2morrow and will report back when i get back


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

we did great today, will post more 2morrow


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

so we ended up doing pretty decent
we ended up catching 17 red snappers, 1 other snapper(i forget what the mate called it), one nice trigger and i caught a nice grouper

heres the total



heres pauls trigger


heres my grouper


heres that other snapper
[img=http://img182.imageshack.us/img182/33/p1010013rb1.th.jpg]


heres some sushi
[img=http://img182.imageshack.us/img182/5499/p1010021cc4.th.jpg]


there was 3 nice kings caught, a nice doplhin caught, a bunch of amber jack, and some lucky sob caught a nice hogfish


----------



## e-mag (Jun 15, 2006)

nice grouper there. how much do they charge now?do they still go by the heaviest fish for the pool?


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

good show!

that's a nice scamp grouper. 

the "red snapper" are actually vermillion snapper which are also called b-liners, all good eats!

genuine red snapper are a different fish and are much larger. 

sounds like a typical day on the boat, 

cheers
jerry


----------

